# How would I apply Main Event Dry Iron?



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Hello. My soil contains a ton of calcium and I have a soil PH of ~8. This leads me to beleive I need a foliar chelated Iron to get some green! I am looking at MainEvent. My lawn size is only 1,489 sq feet. I have a 50' water hose. What would I need to do to apply MainEvent and where would the best place to purchase this be? Just dont know how much water I would need for a 2oz/ 1000 sq. Ft app and the best way to disperse the water iron mix.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Main Event/Feature need to be applied with a pressurized sprayer not a hose end sprayer. You can get a 2 gallon pump sprayer and spray 3 oz. With 1.5 gallons of water to apply it. You will want to make sure it's calibrated before spraying.

You can buy Main Event at Midwest Arborist Supply and a member here sells Feature in the Marketplace forum.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Mightyquinn said:


> Main Event/Feature need to be applied with a pressurized sprayer not a hose end sprayer. You can get a 2 gallon pump sprayer and spray 3 oz. With 1.5 gallons of water to apply it. You will want to make sure it's calibrated before spraying.
> 
> You can buy Main Event at Midwest Arborist Supply and a member here sells Feature in the Marketplace forum.


Awesome thank you!


----------

